# mopeds



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi expats

im thinking of importing a moped from china, could anybody tell me how much it would cost to register a 125cc moped onto spanish plates.

i know its a complicated process,i was just wondering how much it would cost?

thanks
elle


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

elle79 said:


> hi expats
> 
> im thinking of importing a moped from china, could anybody tell me how much it would cost to register a 125cc moped onto spanish plates.
> 
> ...



I know its not the answer you are looking for, but why would you want to do that when Mpoeds are so cheap over here? Once you add the shipping costs, tax and duty, and matriculation costs I cant see it would be worthwhile


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, just the matriculation process will have you tearing you hair out (believe me, I know)
Do yourself (and bank account) a favour & just buy one here



Doggy


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Not worth the effort. 

It actually should NOT cost much if it's already yours (6 months or more) and is on UK plates. And if the reason for "importing" is a change of residence within the UK. You would need to show that VAT was paid. The cost will come from paying somebody to do it OR a lot of spare time and fluent Spanish.

But as has been said above - it'll probably be cheaper to go to a dealer and haggle over the price of a new one.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Not worth the effort.
> 
> It actually should NOT cost much if it's already yours (6 months or more) and is on UK plates. And if the reason for "importing" is a change of residence within the UK. You would need to show that VAT was paid. The cost will come from paying somebody to do it OR a lot of spare time and fluent Spanish.
> 
> But as has been said above - it'll probably be cheaper to go to a dealer and haggle over the price of a new one.


Sounds like the OP is importing from China so it certainly won't be on UK plates.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Oops - missed that. DO NOT EVEN THINK OF IMPORTING SOMETHING LIKE THAT FROM OUTSIDE THE EU. I think a key point is that Chinese wholesalers appear not to import them either.

It almost certainly is NOT EU homologated. To Get a certificate of homologation will set you back about €1000. Then will require an ITV. You'll get hit for IMPORT DUTY from China plus VAT plus registration tax as well as shipping etc.

Only really makes sense for "classic"(unavailable) or "treasured"(irreplaceable) things.


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks all for the advice

elle


----------

